# Sun visor upholstering



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Alright, i'm reupholstering the sun visors in my Regal and have a few questions. Now on the passenger side, with the mirror/courtesy lights, the visor itself is a hard plastic shell and i was able to tuck the material back in between the seam of the plastic shell so that sides done.

The driver side is constructed differently though. It's a pice of board wrapped with a piece of cardboard with material over it. Then it was just stitched through to hold it together. So, being that the car's 20+ years old, all the material was brittle so should i build a new base and figure out how to wrap it so that it's seamless or is there another g-body that has the driver side visor with the plasitc shell? How are you guys dealing with this side?


Here's the driver side torn apart










material in center is just laying there but here's the look i'm going for


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

Make a new form and if you just tucked the passenger side don't sew the driver side. It'll look like shit with two different looking visors. I haven't sewn any of the ones I've done since I think it looks much cleaner when you don't see it.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Dec 1 2009, 01:11 PM~15833822
> *Make a new form and if you just tucked the passenger side don't sew the driver side. It'll look like shit with two different looking visors. I haven't sewn any of the ones I've done since I think it looks much cleaner when you don't see it.
> *



Yeah, making a new form or possibly using a passenger side one is what i'll end up doing. Just seeing what options i have before i end up doing the long drawn out process.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 3 2009, 12:32 PM~15858816
> *Yeah, making a new form or possibly using a passenger side one is what i'll end up doing.  Just seeing what options i have before i end up doing the long drawn out process.
> *


you could still make a new form outta cardboard. when you cover it, just wrap it all the way around and when you sandwich it together glue it together really good! maybe some urethane etc.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LacN_Thru_@Dec 4 2009, 10:20 PM~15876380
> *you could still make a new form outta cardboard. when you cover it, just wrap it all the way around and when you sandwich it together glue it together really good! maybe some urethane etc.
> *


Yeah, i been looking for some nice thick cardboard and figured i'd glue it together somehow with the ends folded in. Whatever i do, i'll take a bunch of pics and post em up since there's not a lot of info out there on wrapping sun visors.


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cashmoneyspeed_@Dec 4 2009, 10:23 PM~15876409
> *Yeah, i been looking for some nice thick cardboard and figured i'd glue it together somehow with the ends folded in.  Whatever i do, i'll take a bunch of pics and post em up since there's not a lot of info out there on wrapping sun visors.
> *


yep, at the shop we have this certain cardboard we use for em, it's not thick so much as strong. As long as you wrap the material around the edges and glued to the other side you should be fine. But yea, i'd use somethin super strong to sandwich it together since you won't be sewing it.


----------



## littlerascle59 (Jan 25, 2002)

Keep us in the loop homie.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Here is how I do it, the "cardboard" you need is called chipboard and you can get it at a upholstery supply store. Once you get your sheet of chipboard you want to take and trace your visor onto it then roll it over to the other side and trace it so when your done it will kinda look like a butterfly I guess (2 sides mirroring each other) and it will fold around your visor itself. Now that you have it traced out you need to add a 5/8ths border around it that will be needed to suck the chipboard around the visor when stitches and make a nice tight squeeze. Cut it out, fold it in half gently trying not to make a crease and match up the borders. Take your time to match them as good as possible so they are a mirror image. Next take your material and glue it to the chipboard folding the material over the edge and in a couple inches. then fold it over your visor and sew a line around the border of your cutout. What will happen since you added your 5/8s youll have just enough room for the chip board to pinch together and hold tight with the thread and it looks really nice. Hope that helped out some, here is some I did


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

thats how I always read to do it. but I'm wondering,do you install the bracket before you fold it or afterwards?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

ok so on those up there they're not really sewn shut? it just looks that way because you've sewn all the way around right?


----------



## LacN_Thru (Jun 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 8 2009, 07:25 PM~15917026
> *ok so on those up there they're not really sewn shut? it just looks that way because you've sewn all the way around right?
> *


naw those are all sewn shut. It's basically a flat piece of cardboard wrapped in whatever material you want, and folded in half with the metal arm at the top. You then have to stitch it closed or.... it'll be a flat piece of cardboard! :biggrin:


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

mine i tore off the original fabric off the cardboard and recovered them. The tough part though is a sewing machine going through 2 dense pieces of cardboard plus a few pieces of fabric wrapped around the edges. and you have to move it through the machine straight and steady


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Dec 5 2009, 03:21 AM~15878378
> *Here is how I do it, the "cardboard" you need is called chipboard and you can get it at a upholstery supply store. Once you get your sheet of chipboard you want to take and trace your visor onto it then roll it over to the other side and trace it so when your done it will kinda look like a butterfly I guess (2 sides mirroring each other) and it will fold around your visor itself. Now that you have it traced out you need to add a 5/8ths border around it that will be needed to suck the chipboard around the visor when stitches and make a nice tight squeeze. Cut it out, fold it in half gently trying not to make a crease and match up the borders. Take your time to match them as good as possible so they are a mirror image. Next take your material and glue it to the chipboard folding the material over the edge and in a couple inches. then fold it over your visor and sew a line around the border of your cutout. What will happen since you added your 5/8s youll have just enough room for the chip board to pinch together and hold tight with the thread and it looks really nice. Hope that helped out some, here is some I did
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: now i can finally do mine! thanks for that info... i never knew how to do em. im gona head to my upholstery shop this weekend and see if i can get some chipboard :biggrin:


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB (Mar 21, 2004)

how about ones from a 95 fleetwood. no stitching. how do those go because im about to attempt to do mine soon


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

To do it without the stitching all you do is make sure you have an 1/8" of overhang from the outside of the panel and glue it to what will be the inside of the visors board all the way around. (Make sure you keep it nice and flat, no wrinkles, make relief cuts where needed) After those are thoroughly dried, you will then lay glue on the outside of the fabris you just glued down (this time only on one side) and then close your visor. Apply some weight to it to help keep it from opening up and causing any sort of gap. Viola , you have a seamless and MUCH cleaner looking headliner.

I'll see if I still have a couple pictures in my photobucket from the last one I did for quickie tech purposes.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by starion88esir_@Dec 9 2009, 07:51 AM~15922609
> *To do it without the stitching all you do is make sure you have an 1/8" of overhang from the outside of the panel and glue it to what will be the inside of the visors board all the way around. (Make sure you keep it nice and flat, no wrinkles, make relief cuts where needed) After those are thoroughly dried, you will then lay glue on the outside of the fabris you just glued down (this time only on one side) and then close your visor. Apply some weight to it to help keep it from opening up and causing any sort of gap. Viola , you have a seamless and MUCH cleaner looking headliner.
> 
> I'll see if I still have a couple pictures in my photobucket from the last one I did for quickie tech purposes.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thanks everyone for the info


----------



## starion88esir (Oct 19, 2008)

Looks like I already deleted the pictures off my photobucket.


----------

